# Sprinkler wires and electricity - How's it work



## Zaqwert (Sep 3, 2021)

So the home I bought a few years ago has a sprinkler system and it works great, first time I've had one, very handy.

I made sure I sort of went through and identified all the major components and access points just for my own knowledge.

So anyway there are these little circular plastic boxes buried in the back yard and I think that's where a lot of the control stuff for the sprinklers is buried, it looks like there's a valve thing in there and there are a few wires tied together with caps (two pairs of red and white ones).

So we've had a ton of rain the past few days and I was out in the yard and noticed the little plastic in ground bucket thing was filled to the brim with water. I'm assuming this happens regularly any time we get heavy rain.

Seeing the wires underwater got met o thinking, how exactly does all this work? Electricity and water are usually two things not supposed to mix. The wires are capped together quite well, but it's obviously not water proof and the entire thing is submerged.

I was just confused how this setup worked.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

The valves run off of low voltage, usually 24VAC. The timer (control box in the house) sends voltage to the valves. All the valves should share a common wire, and will either each will have their own hot wire-- or they may daisy chain together if the timer supports it. The terminal connectors are special for wet applications. However, I doubt them sitting underwater is a great thing.


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Those caps(wire nuts) for the wires are filled with waterproof grease. They're fine to be submerged for a short time, but over a longer period I'd imagine some water would make it's way in.


----------



## kwo7736 (12 mo ago)

True, those waterproof connectors (often called "grease caps") are designed for wet conditions but I also had concerns when I saw a valve control box filled with water the day after a good rain. I removed a few of mine that didn't drain readily, added a layer of small gravel at the bottom and reset them to the proper depth for the lawn. Whether it mattered of not, it looks better and no more standing water to worry about.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Typically most installers will use the white wire as the common. Then use a different colour on the other wire coming from the valve. Its super basic and easy to trouble shoot. The waterproof connectors are fine. If you notice a valve not turning on in the future just check the wiring. In 10 years i have never had an issue.


----------

